# Where can I buy some apple wood?



## jteer (Jan 13, 2010)

I have never found an apple tree here in the south & have been buying the apple chips. I would love to find some apple wood chunks...anyone know a good place to buy online?


----------



## biglewhokie (Jan 13, 2010)

If you have a Winn-Dixie, I saw some in there the other day. Also, try Home Depot.

www.bbqsmokingwood.com


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/BBQ-Woods.html


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2010)

you really need to talk to cheech
check out this thread. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=87368
maybe for shipping and/or an exchange he could hook you up.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 14, 2010)

You might also want to check here


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 14, 2010)

There are quite a few people selling them on ebay too.


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 14, 2010)

Go to doitbest.com. wood available at $8.29 for 10#, no tax, no shipping. You can pick it up at your local store in Bossier/


----------



## morkdach (Jan 15, 2010)

how much ya looken for maybe a trade or ?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have seen it at lowe's and at wally world but thats in the packages thou.


----------

